# Had a one night stand with a girl that now says she's pregnant



## Insometrouble (Apr 11, 2018)

She is in a relationship which I did not find out until now. She for some crazy reason wants to keep the child and stay with this guy. I dont want a child at all, we even took plan B afterward. My anxiety has been so bad that I can barely function. We live hours apart and I take care of a relative 24/7. I cant move and change jobs. I simply can not have this baby. Please help anyone. I haven't been able to talk to anyone about this as I'm from a small town.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

IF she's pregnant and IF it is your child, there is nothing you can do. A man has choices before insemination. After insemination the choices are made by the female. She'll either decide to have the baby or not. It will either be your child or not. She'll seek a DNA test and child support or not. That's the reality of the situation you put yourself in.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Insometrouble said:


> She is in a relationship which I did not find out until now. She for some crazy reason wants to keep the child and stay with this guy. I dont want a child at all, we even took plan B afterward. My anxiety has been so bad that I can barely function. We live hours apart and I take care of a relative 24/7. I cant move and change jobs. I simply can not have this baby. Please help anyone. I haven't been able to talk to anyone about this as I'm from a small town.


Does she intend to hide it from this guy she is with?


----------



## Insometrouble (Apr 11, 2018)

She plans on keeping it and raising it with this guy. I dont even think shes going to tell him it's likely mine. We took contraceptive measures but it wasnt good enough. I wish men had more of a choice in these manners. Its terrifying. I haven't slept more than 2 hours a night in a week.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Unless the DNA test comes back with good results for you, you are screwed. You made your decision and now have to live with whatever the results are. Regardless of how they change the course of your life going forward.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Get a DNA test first before your brain explodes.

It's possible she's hustling you. If that's the case you are really lucky!

If not, then yeah, you're fked!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Insometrouble said:


> She plans on keeping it and raising it with this guy. I dont even think shes going to tell him it's likely mine. We took contraceptive measures but it wasnt good enough. I wish men had more of a choice in these manners. Its terrifying. I haven't slept more than 2 hours a night in a week.


You DO have a choice — do the right thing and take responsibility for the child. Inform the other guy that the child is likely yours and demand a DNA test to establish paternity either way.

Or be a piece of **** and do none of that.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Insometrouble said:


> She plans on keeping it and raising it with this guy. I dont even think shes going to tell him it's likely mine. We took contraceptive measures but it wasnt good enough. I wish men had more of a choice in these manners. Its terrifying. I haven't slept more than 2 hours a night in a week.


Just so you know, you are just as morally responsible now as her. You get a pass because she lied to you, but if she perpetrates this fraud on this guy and you know about it and do it because you don't want to fact consequences for your actions that make you just as responsible for the fraud. That is probably one of the most ****ed up things you can do to another human being. 

And your kid isn't going away. One day it will come out. 

In my mind the best thing to do is tell him. See what happens from there.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Demand the prenatal DNA test. 

There could be a chance that it's not yours ~ then you're off of the hook!

On the other hand, if it's indeed yours, do the right thing and prepare to be the father! You'll likely be dealing with her for the next 20 years ~ or more!*


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

After about ten weeks you can get a dna test done by simply taking blood from you and her.I had one done about eighteen months ago in Boston and it took ten days to get the result.
If you find out for definite that’s it your baby don’t be surprised to start feeling differently about being a father.I know I did.
If it’s your baby you need to accept your responsibility and obligations and act like a man.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

There's no need to run a paternity test unless she claims you are the dad, puts you on the birth certificate, and seeks child support. If she is planning on defrauding the other man into thinking it is his then she won't go after you for child support and you can pretend it isn't yours (which it might not be). That's not a responsible thing to do, but it is a choice you can make. If the other guys name ends up on the birth certificate and enough time passes he'll legally be the one on the hook for child support even if the kid isn't his, so you can get off scott free. Again, I am not condoning this, just letting you know it is an option if you have questionable moral character.


----------



## Insometrouble (Apr 11, 2018)

Bananapeel said:


> There's no need to run a paternity test unless she claims you are the dad, puts you on the birth certificate, and seeks child support. If she is planning on defrauding the other man into thinking it is his then she won't go after you for child support and you can pretend it isn't yours (which it might not be). That's not a responsible thing to do, but it is a choice you can make. If the other guys name ends up on the birth certificate and enough time passes he'll legally be the one on the hook for child support even if the kid isn't his, so you can get off scott free. Again, I am not condoning this, just letting you know it is an option if you have questionable moral character.


I appreciate the advice. I am finding it all strange why everything is against me as a man. She is choosing to keep a child that we both said we didn't want to happen, and took the measures to prevent it. This situation is so messed up. I am not a bad guy, I'm pretty well respected in my community. I hate all of this situation and I feel like shes keeping the child just to spite me. I also now am getting the feeling she never even took the pill we bought and just said she did.


----------



## Insometrouble (Apr 11, 2018)

Bananapeel said:


> There's no need to run a paternity test unless she claims you are the dad, puts you on the birth certificate, and seeks child support. If she is planning on defrauding the other man into thinking it is his then she won't go after you for child support and you can pretend it isn't yours (which it might not be). That's not a responsible thing to do, but it is a choice you can make. If the other guys name ends up on the birth certificate and enough time passes he'll legally be the one on the hook for child support even if the kid isn't his, so you can get off scott free. Again, I am not condoning this, just letting you know it is an option if you have questionable moral character.


I should mention I'm from Canada, so I'm sure the laws are something different here?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

On this, the child...

If it is yours....
It is yours.

It is a gift, not a curse.

Yes, many years of payment, many years of recrimination.
But, at the end of those trials, The Judge sets you free.

Free to enjoy the child that is half-you, and her children, your' grandchildren.



King Brian-


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Insometrouble said:


> She is in a relationship which I did not find out until now.* She for some crazy reason wants to keep the child and stay with this guy.* I dont want a child at all, we even took plan B afterward. My anxiety has been so bad that I can barely function. We live hours apart and I take care of a relative 24/7. I cant move and change jobs. I simply can not have this baby. Please help anyone. I haven't been able to talk to anyone about this as I'm from a small town.


I vote for this looks like fraud.

The crazy reason you are looking for is so that she can have a reliable provider for her baby, and a romantic partner at home. She deliberately sought out a man who lived far away. She told you what you needed to hear to get you in a position where responsibility is possible.

On the chance that I am right you need to watch your mail and phone very carefully, you don't want to be judged Dad by default.

On the other hand it's possible that all contraception failed during the most fertile part of her cycle, and she is as terrified as you are that she will have to come clean to the relationship man. naw.

edit:: I have no idea how this works in Canada, but in whatever case you should hire an attorney.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Insometrouble said:


> I should mention I'm from Canada, so I'm sure the laws are something different here?


the laws in canada are even more one sided against men than they are in the US. basically, while women have the right to informed consent, you do not. she can lie about birth control and it is not a crime. if you did the same, its sexual assault...


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

Insometrouble said:


> I appreciate the advice. I am finding it all strange why everything is against me as a man. She is choosing to keep a child that we both said we didn't want to happen, and took the measures to prevent it. This situation is so messed up. I am not a bad guy, I'm pretty well respected in my community. I hate all of this situation and I feel like shes keeping the child just to spite me. I also now am getting the feeling she never even took the pill we bought and just said she did.


Maternal vs Paternal rights are not equal in the US. It's just how it goes since the woman is the incubator and gets to do what she wants with her body. 



Insometrouble said:


> I should mention I'm from Canada, so I'm sure the laws are something different here?


You'll need to go see a lawyer to figure this out so make an appointment ASAP. Until then, drink a two four, play the loonie game, watch some hockey, eat some poutine, or do whatever it is that you can do up there to get your mind off things while you are waiting, eh.


----------



## Insometrouble (Apr 11, 2018)

We really need to evolve as a society. This is insane my lack of options/support while someone gets to live happily ever after.


----------



## ButWeAreStrange (Feb 2, 2018)

Were there any unusual circumstances surrounding the one-night-stand? Like how you met or whether she was more insistent? I'm only wondering based on how you've described her reaction to the pregnancy whether or not she and her partner had been having fertility issues and tried to use this as a way to circumvent them. It doesn't really explain why she'd let you know about it, but it might explain her potential decision to ignore contraception. 

Either way, like others have said, there were plenty of ways to prevent this on both of your ends, so lawyer up and get a DNA test, if not to help you now then to help you later on. Do you have any written proof of her claiming you're the father or had the one-night-stand? If you try to contact either her or her partner (which you're likely going to need to) you may need some sort of evidence in case she balks or tries to hide her part of the mess.


----------



## Suspicious1 (Nov 19, 2017)

RandomDude said:


> Get a DNA test first before your brain explodes.
> 
> It's possible she's hustling you. If that's the case you are really lucky!
> 
> If not, then yeah, you're fked!


This is the first thing I thought about as it maybe ve a hustle, but a small chance. I would try to get a feel of the situation by threatening exposure on her front, her bf or what ever he is. 

Good luck.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

FIrst of all, her carrying to term and not telling her SO is heinous. To that end, by all means let him know that she has been with you and the child is in all likelihood yours. Then leave the ball in his court. The objective here is for the truth to come out, then let the two of them deal with it. You were the other guy, and this is their relationship. Knowing what you know now about her, would you have a relationship with a con artist who will get knocked up by one guy and then pin it on an innocent guy? Me neither. She kind of deserves to be turfed on her arse.


----------



## Insometrouble (Apr 11, 2018)

Thank you, I have 0 desire to be in a relationship with her. She already has a kid with this guy and is about to get married. I'm scared ****less you guys. I didn't think I'd be wrecking a family.


----------



## sa58 (Feb 26, 2018)

First thing she is in a relationship and she cheated.
She says she wants to keep the child with the guy
she cheated on. Maybe she was trying to get pregnant
maybe not.
Second DNA test is a must. The child could be yours
or could not be. If the child is yours then it is yours.
The other man may (probably not) want to adopt 
the child which would mean you sign all parental 
rights to him. If she tells the other
guy it is his the choice of telling him 
the truth is yours. I know a lot of men 
paying for other men's children.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Not that you really need to be told this, but any guy who has sex with a woman without being entirely proactive in prevention, as in vasectomy, is risking being entirely at her mercy with ultimately no options or control.


----------



## Insometrouble (Apr 11, 2018)

samyeagar said:


> Not that you really need to be told this, but any guy who has sex with a woman without being entirely proactive in prevention, as in vasectomy, is risking being entirely at her mercy with ultimately no options or control.


It's just really unfortunate the man lacks any options or control. One day I hope that changes.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Insometrouble said:


> She plans on keeping it and raising it with this guy. I dont even think shes going to tell him it's likely mine. We took contraceptive measures but it wasnt good enough. I wish men had more of a choice in these manners. Its terrifying. I haven't slept more than 2 hours a night in a week.


So she told you that she's pregnant and that she plans to stay with this guy. Did she tell you why she was telling you this if she plans to stay with him?

Did she ask you for money?

She is a woman who cheats on her partner. I doubt that you are the only one she's cheated with. You should not assume that you are the father until it's proven via DNA.

My advice is that you do nothing. If she starts to come after your for paternity and child support, then demand a DNA test. She has to prove that this child is yours. Until a DNA test proves it, it's not your child.

Is she married to the other guy?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Insometrouble said:


> I appreciate the advice. I am finding it all strange why everything is against me as a man. She is choosing to keep a child that we both said we didn't want to happen, and took the measures to prevent it. This situation is so messed up. I am not a bad guy, I'm pretty well respected in my community. I hate all of this situation and I feel like shes keeping the child just to spite me. I also now am getting the feeling she never even took the pill we bought and just said she did.


Everything is not "against" you as a man. You cannot demand that another person get medical procedures. You cannot demand that someone ties her to a table and forces her to get an abortion.

You made your choice when you had sex with her. Pregnancy is the natural side affect of sex. If you don't want children then stop having sex or get a vasectomy.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Insometrouble said:


> I appreciate the advice. I am finding it all strange why everything is against me as a man. She is choosing to keep a child that we both said we didn't want to happen, and took the measures to prevent it. This situation is so messed up. I am not a bad guy, I'm pretty well respected in my community. I hate all of this situation and I feel like shes keeping the child just to spite me. I also now am getting the feeling she never even took the pill we bought and just said she did.


You are a bad guy if you let another man raise your child and take that responsibility without his knowledge. It's amazing you don't get it, would you want to raise anther man's child thinking it was yours the whole time?

If you do that how can you call yourself a man.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Insometrouble said:


> Thank you, I have 0 desire to be in a relationship with her. She already has a kid with this guy and is about to get married. I'm scared ****less you guys. I didn't think I'd be wrecking a family.


If she lied to you, you didn't wreck the family she did when she slept with you.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> So she told you that she's pregnant and that she plans to stay with this guy. Did she tell you why she was telling you this if she plans to stay with him?
> 
> Did she ask you for money?
> 
> ...


So you think this other guy should raise a child that is not his own? Essentially you are arguing for paternity fraud.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Insometrouble said:


> I appreciate the advice. I am finding it all strange why everything is against me as a man. She is choosing to keep a child that we both said we didn't want to happen, and took the measures to prevent it. This situation is so messed up. I am not a bad guy, I'm pretty well respected in my community. I hate all of this situation and I feel like shes keeping the child just to spite me. *I also now am getting the feeling she never even took the pill we bought and just said she did.*


Aaaaaaaand the light bulb finally goes on. A little to late. Sad how that is so often the case. 

Yes, the system sucks, but it is what it is. Pray the runt isn't yours and live the rest of your life much smarter. If it is, make the best of it and be the best possible dad you can to the new life you helped create.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

sokillme said:


> So you think this other guy should raise a child that is not his own? Essentially you are arguing for paternity fraud.


No I am not arguing for paternity fraud. It's not even clear that the OP knows who her SO is and how to reach him.

Just because the woman called the OP to say that she's pregnant does not mean that she is pregnant. It also does not mean that if she is pregnant that the OP is the father. From what he said, the OP has no idea who her boyfriend is or if she really has a boyfriend. She could be some con artists to has no boyfriend/SO. The OP has no idea what her end game is. 

If she actually does have a boyfriend, then the boyfriend might actually be the father of the child. who knows.

The OP has the option to try to find her boyfriend and tell him about her phone call. If he wants to put the time in to verify her story, find her supposed boyfriend, etc., then by all means he should do it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Insometrouble said:


> She is in a relationship which I did not find out until now. She for some crazy reason wants to keep the child and stay with this guy. I dont want a child at all, we even took plan B afterward. My anxiety has been so bad that I can barely function. We live hours apart and I take care of a relative 24/7. I cant move and change jobs. I simply can not have this baby. Please help anyone. I haven't been able to talk to anyone about this as I'm from a small town.


How did you meet this woman? 

How did you end up having a one night stand with her? Did you meet her on some app, or in a bar? What were the circumstances?

Do you know where she lives? works? Etc?

I'm just trying to figure out how you know her.


----------



## Insometrouble (Apr 11, 2018)

samyeagar said:


> Not that you really need to be told this, but any guy who has sex with a woman without being entirely proactive in prevention, as in vasectomy, is risking being entirely at her mercy with ultimately no options or control.


It's just really unfortunate the man lacks any options or control. One day I hope that changes.


----------



## Insometrouble (Apr 11, 2018)

EleGirl said:


> Insometrouble said:
> 
> 
> > She plans on keeping it and raising it with this guy. I dont even think shes going to tell him it's likely mine. We took contraceptive measures but it wasnt good enough. I wish men had more of a choice in these manners. Its terrifying. I haven't slept more than 2 hours a night in a week.
> ...


She says she wants 0 money out of me ever. And will never come looking for me. She swears it up and down. But I'm still scared.


----------



## Insometrouble (Apr 11, 2018)

EleGirl said:


> Insometrouble said:
> 
> 
> > She plans on keeping it and raising it with this guy. I dont even think shes going to tell him it's likely mine. We took contraceptive measures but it wasnt good enough. I wish men had more of a choice in these manners. Its terrifying. I haven't slept more than 2 hours a night in a week.
> ...


Shes not married yet. But will be soon


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Insometrouble said:


> It's just really unfortunate the man lacks any options or control. One day I hope that changes.


While the system may be unbalanced, it’s incorrect to say the man has no options.

You had the option to not have sex with this woman.

You had the option to take control of contraception.

You’re going to have a hard time setting the example for junior so long as you refuse to take responsibility for your actions.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Insometrouble said:


> She says she wants 0 money out of me ever. And will never come looking for me. She swears it up and down. But I'm still scared.


In order to get money out of you she would have to
Prove that she is pregnant
Prove that you are the father
Share custody.

There are reasons she doesn't want to do some of those.
You still should have a lawyer.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Insometrouble said:


> Shes not married yet. But will be soon


How do you know this? Is she the only source you have?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Insometrouble said:


> She says she wants 0 money out of me ever. And will never come looking for me. She swears it up and down. But I'm still scared.


How much contact have you had with this woman other than your one night stand and the phone call? 

This is sounding really weird. You had a one night stand and did not know her before that. Then out of the blue she calls you to tell you that she has a boyfriend, is getting married and oh by the way she's pregnant but does not want anything from you? So why did she bother to tell you at all?

Really?


----------



## Insometrouble (Apr 11, 2018)

EleGirl said:


> Insometrouble said:
> 
> 
> > Shes not married yet. But will be soon
> ...


Yeah I saw it on her social media, her friends and stuff getting ready to travel for it so I think that's legit. But its locked down I could only see a post that was shared to her wall no other private information


----------



## Insometrouble (Apr 11, 2018)

I've been saving any conversations with her about this. Just in case I need them in the future.


----------



## Suspicious1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Insometrouble said:


> She says she wants 0 money out of me ever. And will never come looking for me. She swears it up and down. But I'm still scared.


Don't believe this for one second, it's a out loud lie.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Insometrouble (Apr 11, 2018)

Suspicious1 said:


> Insometrouble said:
> 
> 
> > She says she wants 0 money out of me ever. And will never come looking for me. She swears it up and down. But I'm still scared.
> ...


Will it do me any good to have that in writing?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Insometrouble said:


> Had a one night stand with a girl that now says she's pregnant... She says she wants 0 money out of me ever. And will never come looking for me. She swears it up and down. But I'm still scared.


At least one of those things isn't true lol



Insometrouble said:


> It's just really unfortunate the man lacks any options or control. One day I hope that changes.


You do have control. Never ever ever ever ever ever go skin to skin with a woman unless she actually has your trust.

The pill isn't good enough. Not even the condom is good enough by itself. Work on your pull out game son.

Also this:



sokillme said:


> If she lied to you, you didn't wreck the family she did when she slept with you.


But anyway what EleGirl said:



EleGirl said:


> *My advice is that you do nothing. If she starts to come after your for paternity and child support, then demand a DNA test. She has to prove that this child is yours. Until a DNA test proves it, it's not your child.*


----------



## Insometrouble (Apr 11, 2018)

RandomDude said:


> Insometrouble said:
> 
> 
> > Had a one night stand with a girl that now says she's pregnant... She says she wants 0 money out of me ever. And will never come looking for me. She swears it up and down. But I'm still scared.
> ...


Thanks a ton man.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

It could be anything really, could even be a hustle. Maybe she's doing it to scare and manipulate you (well that worked lol). Maybe she's doing it because she's bored. 

Not to mention considering her lifestyle, maybe the baby isn't even yours but another poor guy who had a ONS with her lol

Chill, follow Elegirl's advice. Blow up later - IF it even blows up.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Insometrouble said:


> Will it do me any good to have that in writing?


that is a good question for your lawyer... i doubt it though.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Heh come to think of it, I wonder if she even is pregnant, you know there are really despicable liars out there.

Next thing you know she can use you for favors and threaten child support if you don't comply.

Actually, heh think I'll put some money on that.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

sokillme said:


> You are a bad guy if you let another man raise your child and take that responsibility without his knowledge. It's amazing you don't get it, would you want to raise anther man's child thinking it was yours the whole time?
> 
> If you do that how can you call yourself a man.


Kinda ironic too, because if it is a hustle; A man who would simply take responsibility for the child, is immune to all this. The girl would be just like "oh sh-t, he's going to ask for DNA, he's going to tell my boyfriend" and leave the guy alone.


----------



## *Gingersnap* (Apr 11, 2018)

What you got to do is get a DNA test as soon as possible. If it ends up your child you need to step up. It is as plain as that.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

This is probably the craziest thing you can do but why don't you go all HISHE Vader on her ass?










If it's a hustle and it very well could be, watch her bolt like no tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## 86857 (Sep 5, 2013)

Odd that she told you. She had nothing to gain. Partial protection & a morning after pill? And she's pregnant? And the wedding? It's all so fishy that I'm wondering if your thread is genuine & kinda' hoping it's not. 

If it's genuine, I'm worried about the baby. If you do nothing, have you considered:

-you'll live in fear that she'll come back. I wouldn't believe her when she says she won't. 

-you will think about the child, wonder if it's yours is it OK, does it look like you etc. You said you're a respected member of your community & imo this is how a respectable person would think. 

[email protected] keeps asking you whether you can contact the woman but you haven't given a clear answer. You know her cell number, you know her FB, her friends' FBs may not be locked down. You have wedding info. Try googling all that, amazing what google can reveal. 

-if you were the guy she's marrying, what would you like the guy who might be the child's father (ie you) to do?

You should ask a lawyer what payments would you be up for if she came back ie would they be retrospective. If so, start putting away that amount monthly so you're not saddled with a huge bill later, maybe years later. 

*OR. . *. you can contact both her AND her fiancé, separately, & do the DNA test. If it's yours, her fiancé will dump her. You will have to pay & be involved in the child's life. Accept it. No way around it. This little person didn't ask to be born. It's entirely at the mercy of you and this woman. Imagine if you were that baby. 

The baby needs to know who its father is from the beginning. The truth always comes out. You've seen the stories about the grief caused when a child, (or adult) finds out that their parent isn't really their parent. 

I sure feel sorry for the situation you're in, its terrible, but if you were that child, what would you want to happen now?


----------



## Primrose (Mar 4, 2015)

You did have options. You just chose to have unprotected sex with her and then rely on her word to take emergency contraception. Where was your condom? Why are you actively ejaculating in women if you are so against the idea of being father?

My fiance has a child that is the direct result of 1.) believing a woman when she told him she had an IUD, & 2.) not using a condom on top of that. It sucks that she deceived him, but it sucks even more that he was too horny to use rational thought in, "maybe I should take extra precaution since I do not know her that well." One action and bam, $1200/mo in child support, plus insurance coverage and half of all medical bills his child incurs (a few extra grand thrown on top of child support just last year).


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Insometrouble said:


> Will it do me any good to have that in writing?


no


----------



## kekkek (Apr 5, 2018)

Insometrouble said:


> It's just really unfortunate the man lacks any options or control. One day I hope that changes.


Glad to hear that you are considering the vasectomy.


----------



## Insometrouble (Apr 11, 2018)

kekkek said:


> Insometrouble said:
> 
> 
> > It's just really unfortunate the man lacks any options or control. One day I hope that changes.
> ...


I definitely am. It's unfortunate that you can't trust people. Seems like getting snipped is the best route


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Insometrouble said:


> I definitely am. It's unfortunate that you can't trust people. Seems like getting snipped is the best route


You can, you just have to be picky and follow your instincts, even if it excludes 90% of the people you meet. 

And even then it's not about who you trust it's what you trust them to do. 

Anyway, you going HISHE vader on her or not?


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

When you sleep with strange girls you should put a 'sock' on it, for all manner of reasons, and this is one of them.

1. Dont you want to know if this is your kid? It may well come back to haunt you in the future in many years when you are settled with your own family, etc. It is a really low life thing to do, to allow someone else to bring up your kid thinking it is his. 
So better to deal with this now

2. Insist on a DNA test immediately (if not you will tell her fiance, tell her fiance anyhow but she wont know).

3. Also tell her fiance what she did, he has a right to know.

You messed up, now own the consequences, that's what a man does. He does the right thing.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

kekkek said:


> Glad to hear that you are considering the vasectomy.


Sorry, you could have worn a condom, you are not blameless in this, and pretty dumb imo to have unprotected sex. What about STDs also?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

aine said:


> Sorry, you could have worn a condom, you are not blameless in this, and pretty dumb imo to have unprotected sex. What about STDs also?


Well, bad things happen to other people, never to you.

Every so often, 'you', 'others', 'happen' and 'bad' meet up, fall down the 'well' and drown.
Drown in each other's tears.

And the salty tears wig the wound. De-pit one's sole pith. 
Depicting one's folly.

Or so it seems......



KB-


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

OP, this is something that will be hanging over your head for the rest of your life if you don’t get that DNA test done. Do you really want to live your life never knowing if your going to have a son or daughter come knocking on your door looking for you some day? Don’t trust anything she says for even one second. The fact that she’s doing this at all and especially in this way speaks volumes for her integrity. She cannot be trusted.

Take control of this situation, your life. Do what you need to do to find the truth so you can live with certainty and full knowledge. If you choose to live in the dark on this you’ll have no right to complain or whine about anything that may happen in the future.


----------



## Tknight (Jul 30, 2018)

I don't understand.


So, she wants to keep the kid and stay with that guy, and pretend it's his? If that's what she wants then you shouldn't have to pay anything...you're off the hook bud as far as I can tell, yay! Scrap her number and forget about it, stay away from them at all costs. It's her kid and their problem now. That's how I am understanding this situation.

You've got like a million other sperm, so who cares. You can get a woman pregnant anytime in the future if you really wanted to. Do like me and get a vasectomy if you really don't want a kid. 

But it sounds like you do.

Consider yourself a sperm donor and that is all, don't let the moralists get to you. If you have good genes if anything they should be thankful. Good luck.


----------



## changingmale (Aug 19, 2018)

What if the baby is his and she does not tell the other guy. Then they break up and she comes after you for support. Maybe this is a lesson learned. You had sex with her and now you may have to pay the price. Good luck hopefully it is the other guys bc seems like you may not be a great father bc you dont want this child


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Insometrouble said:


> We really need to evolve as a society. This is insane my lack of options/support while someone gets to live happily ever after.


The child, the babe, he or she gets to live happily ever after.

You are a stone. All you wanted was to get your rocks off.
Those soft stones that dangle, and wave in the breeze; do so by the motion of copulation.

That thing we call a penis.....

Is a thing to pee out of.
Is a thing that God gave men to create life.

He made the life giving juice 'give up and out' a feeling of pleasure.
It's journey out of the soft rocks, down the tube and into the women is made to 'feel good'.

Ah, to feel good, so that men will continue to copulate and to make love.

Love life, love any babies that are made by thee. 
From love, from lust.

Copulate, do so with the knowledge that it's main purpose is to create life, secondly, to feel good.

Men have walked upright for what? Hundreds of thousands of years, maybe millions of years?
On this planet. Maybe more on others.

In that time they have learned nothing.

Nothing, save wooing and cooing and copulating.
Feeling good has a price and a cost.


SunCMars-


----------

